# Robot Chicken - Star Wars EP2



## Clark Kent (Dec 3, 2008)

*Robot Chicken - Star Wars EP2
By Silent Bob - 12-04-2008 01:05 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

The folks behind Robot Chicken did it again. I thought it ws better than the first one. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...18896385735418


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Big Don (Dec 4, 2008)

I am SO happy I didn't shell out $20 for the first one


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2008)

Me too.  Family Dollar rents it for a buck for a week.  I might pick up a copy in the $5 used bin sometime but not anytme soon. LOL


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 4, 2008)

Alderaan chunks EVERYWHERE! lol


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank God for Adult Swim.....without it....there would be little on TV to entertain me. LOL


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2008)

"Something-something-something .. *DARK SIDE*"


----------

